# Warning Label??



## nae65 (Jun 7, 2009)

Does anyone place warnings on their products such as "Warning: The safety of this product has not been tested" I've been looking over the FDA website in order to set up my labels correctly and came across this. Going through the same site last year is what caused me to drop the idea of selling my products. Just became to overwhelming, but not anymore. Curious on what everyones thoughts are.
I'm also struggling with how to label the weight
Help, Help!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

I like the ideal of some sort of disclaimer on handmade soap.

What about...

Handmade soap is not regulated by the US Government, use with caution, every formula may not agree with every skin type.


----------



## nae65 (Jun 7, 2009)

My understanding is the FDA mandates the verbage. So no choice in wording.
 It doesn't apply to soap only to products like lotion or bath fizzies that have not been tested in a lab.
So does anyone do this?


----------



## krissy (Jun 7, 2009)

couldn't you say something like "all products are tested on my family before i share them with yours"
or "while I use only the finest ingredients, not everything agrees with every skin type. discontinue use if irritation occurs"


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, I use the warning on everything.



> It doesn't apply to soap


Trues, it does not apply to soap, but I would saythe majority of people that are seling soap are marketing their product as a cosmetic either by content or claim (IE. Mositurising soap) so then it would apply.


----------

